# Us Ruskie Buyers



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am slowly getting through my box of unloved (unworn really) watches and have noticed more and more US buyers snapping up my bog standard Slava's and Poljot's. Got rid of 8 more this weekend, and 4 going to the States and 1 to Canada, all to different buyers and all at around 50% more than I would have expected for them 3 months ago









Thinking about buying and hoarding again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Mark...









Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I missed the end of your auctions (bloddy work again). What did you get for the horrible blue dial gold case auto?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I missed the end of your auctions (bloddy work again). What did you get for the horrible blue dial gold case auto?










Cheeky bugger! I gave up trying to get a strap to make it look decent, Neil was right the dial was just too bright a blue.

I think, from memory







I got about Â£24, not bad as it cost me 6zloty (Â£1) "not working". I took the case off and blew on it and bingo! off it went







I do this a lot







Whether or not my breath has magical properties I don't know but I keep getting "not working" watches in Poland and breathing them back to life


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice one, well done


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Those dear American buyers are the bane of my life







.

Always poking their dollars in where I don't want them. Why oh why did their economy pick up







??

Your watches did o.k. Mark - well done. I kept an eye on them







.

I hope you didn't give all off them a blow job







.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

MarkF said:


> I am slowly getting through my box of unloved (unworn really) watches and have noticed more and more US buyers snapping up my bog standard Slava's and Poljot's. Got rid of 8 more this weekend, and 4 going to the States and 1 to Canada, all to different buyers and all at around 50% more than I would have expected for them 3 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the spirit Mark.


----------

